# Yarn stores in Thailand



## hryust (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions? We will be going there in January.
Thank you


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I didn't find any but I did buy some silk fabric...


----------



## hryust (Sep 16, 2012)

Really, I sew also. Where did you get the silk fabric?


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

If you google "yarn shops in Thailand" you will get lots of info.

https://www.google.com/search?q=yarns+shops+in+Thailand&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

There is info on shops in Bangkok and Chiang Mai and a forum that gives other places.

Here is a list of KP people living in Thailand. You could contact them.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-list?location=Thailand


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I live in Bangkok and don't buy any of my yarn here. Most of the yarn "departments" in the major stores carry small selections, but everything is imported and quite expensive. There's a department store in my neighborhood that has quite a lot of yarn, but it is all acrylic imported from Japan. A few of the street markets will carry cheaper yarns from China.

Sorry to not be more positive about this, but I did do a lot of looking around for a while and then headed online to order what I like. I also buy yarn when I travel to Europe.


----------

